# ISO Cooking tips for newbie



## jeepie (Aug 14, 2006)

*I enjoy cooking and could use any tips you might have to offer.  Would like to make pizza at home.*


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 14, 2006)

Hi, jeepie, welcome aboard.

Check out this thread on pizza to get you started.  Also, do a search on pizza and you'll get a ton more info.  There's a dark blue menu bar near the top of the page and SEARCH is the third option from the right.


----------



## pdswife (Aug 14, 2006)

Welcome to the group!!


----------



## Neda-oldtimecooking (Aug 19, 2006)

This is a really good recipe for BBQ Chicken pizza, one of my all time faves 
http://cookingitup.com/recipe/h376h72aw3h6gwse1pv/189/BBQChickenPizza


----------



## KeyLimePaige (Aug 21, 2006)

speaking of bbq pizza, i always add garlic and onions and black pepper to the barbeque sauce i use. Sweet Baby Ray's is a personal favorite


----------



## jeepie (Aug 24, 2006)

_On Holland American ships, they serve a very thin crust veggie pizza. Does anyone have the recipe?_


----------



## Constance (Aug 24, 2006)

VEGETABLE PIZZA
2 cans crescent rolls- spread onto large cookie sheet Bake at 350 F for 10 min. Cool.

Filling-
1 c. salad dressing
1 8oz. softened cream cheese
1 pk. Ranch Dressing
mix together and spread on top of crust

Toppings-
Sprinkle with your favorite vegetables, diced.
onion
broccoli
cauliflower
sliced mushrooms
peppers
carrots
halved grape tomatoes
cheddar cheese
bacon bits


----------

